# My buddy's herp collection at work



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

My friend keeps herps in his office at work. My former California Kingsnake that I gave to him, and some painted turtles that we hatched from the shell, plus some sliders (not pictured). We also raise Monarch butterflies all through summer, some sort of huge wolf spider, praying mantis, and some garden spiders...and still get our work done, somehow.

I gotta post pics of the sliders we have found and raised because they are not indigenous to Wisconsin. But, they were caught in a small local pond in a suburb and they are definitely a form of slider. I'll get pics up soon.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool turtles. Where does he work that he can keep them?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ive never seen a place that would let you keep animals like that..

Pretty lucky


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I wish I worked in an animal-friendly environment.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I can bring anything I want to work, already got a 12" piraya there. Setting up a snake enclosure soon for my sunglow colombian boa


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

where do you work??


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Trigga said:


> where do you work??


My day job is at a small venture capital company.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This is a school bus company where I work part time along with my full time job. My best friend is the safety director. Me, my friend, and the now new boss are all good friends and we all like reptiles. My boss loves turtles. We all attend herp shows together.

But, I gotta post some pics...and I will soon...of these slider turtles that were caught by my boss's son. They're not supposed to be here!


----------

